# Das weltraum mmo Entropy!!!



## mauhdlAUT (6. Januar 2014)

Hey hier können alle neulinge und alte Spieler von Entropy diskutieren und spass haben. Was meint ihr zu dem spiel, ich finde es ist ziemlich gelungen für ein weltraum mmo!😁


----------



## DarkMo (6. Januar 2014)

soll das ein sammelthread werden? dann fehlt da aber einiges 

- ne vorstellung von dem spiel - worum gehts überhaupt?
- paar bilder/videos, um sich das mal unproblematisch anzuschauen
- paar links (webseite, download...)
- und gibt sicher noch viel mehr


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2014)

mauhdlAUT schrieb:


> Hey hier können alle neulinge und alte Spieler von Entropy diskutieren und spass haben. Was meint ihr zu dem spiel, ich finde es ist ziemlich gelungen für ein weltraum mmo!



Ich kenne das Spiel nicht aber Du kannst es uns ja hier in diesem (pre Alpha) Sammelthread ja mal vorstellen.


----------



## mauhdlAUT (6. Januar 2014)

Also zur Geschichte 

Es gibt drei Megakonzerne, die alle feindlich zueinander eingestellt sind. Die Namen sind Renon, Shoten und Transgate. Der Konflikt zwischen den Megakonzernen ist wie der Wettbewerb zwischen den großen Kolonialmächten in Europa im Zeitalter der Segelschiffe. Jede möchte sicherzustellen, dass sie in den Grenzregionen das größte Stück vom Kuchen bekommt, ohne jedoch einen Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen, der die entwickelten Systeme in Gefahr bringen würde.

Charaktererstellung 

Jedes Mal, wenn Sie einen neuen Charakter erstellen, werden Sie aufgefordert, ein US- oder EU-Server zu wählen. Sie können unterschiedliche Charaktere auf dem US- oder EU-Server besitzen. Sie können auch zufällige Charaktere generieren und wenn Ihnen diese nicht gefallen die Ansicht wieder zurück setzen.

Auf der nächsten Seite können Sie Ihren Charakter anpassen. Einige Abschnitte haben unten auch einen Knopf für erweiterte Einstellungen, um das Aussehen im Detail ändern zu können. Es gibt Optionen für Haut, Haare, Makeup, Bart und Tätowierungen. Ändern Sie den Mund, Augen, Ohren, und wählen Sie unterschiedliches Zubehör / Outfit für Ihren Charakter. Mit klicken und ziehen können sie den Kopf drehen, um ihn aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln zu betrachten. Wenn Ihnen gefällt, was Sie sehen, gehen Sie weiter zur nächsten Seite.

Dort können Sie noch den Hintergrund und Körper- und Kopfdrehung bestimmen mit der das Foto Ihres Charakters aufgenommen wird. Dieses Bild bekommen andere Spieler zu sehen, wenn Sie als Ziel ausgewählt werden, oder Ihr Charakter-Profil aufgerufen wird.

Allo hier ein shop link zum Early Access MMO,RPG - Spiel Entropy

http://store.steampowered.com/app/255500


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (6. Januar 2014)

Komischer Thread. Warum spammst du mit Doppelposts rum anstatt den ersten zu editieren und anständig zu formatieren?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. Januar 2014)

Dies ist kein angemessener Thread für so ein Spiel.

@*mauhdlAUT*: guck Dir die anderen Sammelthreads an und dann editierst Du diesen hier nochmal entsprechend, dann wird hier auch über das Spiel gesprochen und nicht über das, was Du hier machst.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Januar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Dies ist kein angemessener Thread für so ein Spiel.
> 
> @*mauhdlAUT*: guck Dir die anderen Sammelthreads an und dann editierst Du diesen hier nochmal entsprechend, dann wird hier auch über das Spiel gesprochen und nicht über das, was Du hier machst.



So sieht's aus. Bitte den Startbeitrag entsprechend umfangreich und informativ bearbeiten. Dazu kannst du auch unser Vorbereitungsforum verwenden. Hier ist jedoch erst einmal zu.

-CLOSED-


----------

